# Angel Wing



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have bred a few youngsters with Angel or Splay Wing...... Can this be genetic or a result of to much protein in the diet? I have been able to fix young in the nest by taping up the wings.....

regards Gordon

http://poultrykeeper.com/external-problems/angel-wing-waterfowl


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Most people do not think this abnormality is genetic. Most agree that it is usually caused by environmental factors like food quality / availability. I remember someone saying that it is caused by the wing feathers growing too fast (in waterfowl due to a diet too high in protein). This causes the wingtip to be too heavy for the joint muscles and tendons to handle, which causes the joint to twist. Taping u the wing fixes it, because the muscles get time to catch up, before the joint needs to handle the weight.


----------

